# Profit month!!Been out once!!



## Outd00r Maint.. (Nov 17, 2009)

this month we've been out only once,this turning out to be a profit month,usually get about 3-4 storms. for us since we have contracts where making good profits,but might be talking to fast 

who's here making profit this month?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

No one now,you just jinxed everyone! Everyone with seasonals will get bombed and everyone with per pushes will see a drought!


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

You better be making a profit every month Irregardless of the weather. A nice blend of contract (yes we will be back for more business next season,) and per push. (Hey we made a bit extra to pay for fuel and employee wages).


----------

